
Advertising Will Be Squirted into Your Nostrils as You Sit in a Bus (2012) - EndXA
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/the-future-of-advertising-will-be-squirted-into-your-nostrils-as-you-sit-on-a-bus/260283/
======
drallison
Sensory triggers have been used in many contexts. Mrs Field's Cookies used to
pipe the smell of fresh chocolate chip cookies into the mall breezeway from
the shop. French bakeries can be found by following your nose for a block or
so. Natural gas and propane incorporate a trace amount of butadine as a
warning. Laundry detergents and soaps often contain perfumes that people
associate with cleanliness. Bad smells, for example, sewage odors, signal
areas that should be avoided. See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odor).

That portable odor generating devices tied to location using GPS are being
used to promote commerce is not surprising. The Dunking Donut idea of
reinforcing the odorant with a fragment of commercial jingle is right out of a
Bollywood movie or a Gibson novel. Welcome to the 21st centrury.

